# clear plastic grid



## stevebuk (7 Jan 2015)

hi
i am looking for a clear (acetate) or better clear solid plastic 1 inch grid for transferring patterns from one source to another , can anyone make (print) me one or point me in the direction of who sells them, i have looked at art shops and ebay and cant find any.
TIA


----------



## ardenwoodcraft (7 Jan 2015)

Hi,
Have you looked at overhead projector film, I believe you can buy that in ISO sheet sizes and I think they do sheets with grid patterns on them?

Or you could make up a grid on a sheet of thin clear acrylic.


----------



## stevebuk (7 Jan 2015)

i like the sound of the thin clear acrylic but i want to buy it already done if possible, thanks..


----------



## Willy (7 Jan 2015)

How about this? Doesn't give the sizes mind...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120520388791


----------



## acewoodturner (8 Jan 2015)

Hi Steve 
I can cut and then laser engrave you one out of acrylic up to a maximum size of 305 x 457mm or just a little under if you like

Mike


----------



## bugbear (8 Jan 2015)

stevebuk":n3z5kwej said:


> hi
> i am looking for a clear (acetate) or better clear solid plastic 1 inch grid for transferring patterns from one source to another , can anyone make (print) me one or point me in the direction of who sells them, i have looked at art shops and ebay and cant find any.
> TIA



Could you roughly describe the transfer process you have in mind?

BugBear


----------



## stevebuk (8 Jan 2015)

Hi BB
I would place the clear grid over the subject ie: tiger face, then I would have to draw a corresponding grid on the sheet of paper (unless I could see the grid through the paper if I bought two) then match the picture square by square to get the detail and proportion correct, which you need when drawing faces and bodies.. Unless you know a better way of doing it, drawing the grid is very time consuming though..

Acewoodturner, I will be in contact with you very shortly..


----------



## bugbear (8 Jan 2015)

stevebuk":34iuo4d7 said:


> Hi BB
> I would place the clear grid over the subject ie: tiger face, then I would have to draw a corresponding grid on the sheet of paper (unless I could see the grid through the paper if I bought two) then match the picture square by square to get the detail and proportion correct, which you need when drawing faces and bodies.. Unless you know a better way of doing it, drawing the grid is very time consuming though..



When you draw the second copy, are you drawing directly onto a woodworking material, or making a paper plan?

(and, yes I have what I think may be a better method, but I need to make sure it's applicable)

BugBear


----------



## xy mosian (8 Jan 2015)

I had a kids version of this:-
http://painting.about.com/od/oldmastert ... lucida.htm
about fifty-odd years ago. I remember it would have worked well, if used properly.
xy


----------



## xy mosian (8 Jan 2015)

stevebuk":21tvli55 said:


> .... drawing the grid is very time consuming though..


A couple of other thoughts. 
Depending on the weight of the paper you use, and the nature of the grid. It may be possible to rest a pencil tip in the lines of the grid through the paper and draw lines. 
Of course if the grid is larger than the paper the grid could be used as a placement guide for a straight edge placed on top of the paper on top of the grid.

xy


----------



## xy mosian (8 Jan 2015)

Sorry to keep blasting posts up  

There are Camera Lucida apps for both iPhone and Android devices. These superimpose a previously taken image over a live image of the drawing surface. 

iPhone:- http://www.cameralucidaapp.com/
Android:- https://play.google.com/store/apps/deta ... e&hl=en_GB

Now, of course I'm off to look for one for a PC.

xy


----------



## AndyT (8 Jan 2015)

If you still want to get the grid as originally described, I suggest you buy a piece of suitable clear plastic, widely available in diy shops, and mark your own grid using a fine permanent marker. To get the grid accurate you could just mark and measure with a try square and ruler or else use some printed graph paper as a guide and 'trace' it.


----------



## jpt (8 Jan 2015)

Something like this http://www.pegasusart.co.uk/easy-draw-d ... pier-a4.ir not sure of the grid size.

john


----------



## stevebuk (8 Jan 2015)

jpt":1i6k06bp said:


> Something like this http://www.pegasusart.co.uk/easy-draw-d ... pier-a4.ir not sure of the grid size.
> 
> john




Now that looks like a good buy to me...


----------



## wellywood (9 Jan 2015)

This any good? SWMBO is a keen patchworker/quilter and uses this 12" x 12" ruler. You should be able to get one from a decent quilter's supply shop. (The example shown is a 6 x 6)


----------



## Terry - Somerset (10 Jan 2015)

Would a pantograph be a better approach to copying. Apparently invented in 1603 possibly proving that old ideas are often the best!!

Terry


----------

